# Swift Crafty Monkey new website & blog



## DeeAnna (Jan 3, 2018)

Susan of SwiftCraftyMonkey announced today that she has a new website and she is moving her blog there: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blog/

Here's her announcement: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2018/01/more-about-new-site-how-it-works-whats.html


----------



## lsg (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks DeeAnna.  I have bookmarked it.


----------

